
Any cloud provider accepting prepaid? - zerogvt
I&#x27;ve been trying to create a test account with AWS and Google and they don&#x27;t accept prepaid cards or paypal (Amazon does not even accept their own card!). I don&#x27;t feel very well tying up my credit card on a test account (a lot can go wrong and I&#x27;d like to have the peace of mind that  in worst case my prepaid is drained and that&#x27;s that). Do you know any provider that accepts prepaids? (Note: I&#x27;m mostly interested in testing out kubernetes deployments).
Thanks
======
agussell
I have a debit card (VISA) and they accept it. Previously Google did not
accept it, only credit cards. I don't know about prepaid but I think the
reason you want to use one is why they don't accept them.

~~~
zerogvt
So they won't accept it because it is convenient to skin you if your usage
runs amok rather than get what you can actually pay and terminate the service
there. The more I rub shoulders with the cloud the less I like it.

~~~
agussell
Anyway, in most cloud services you can allocate a maximum budget each month,
so you don't risk spending more that you want.

